# photos of latest build



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

new here but not to modeling ,been at since 59.this is latest build.it was the plans for a C&O section house that I back dated to 1890's style house.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks good, welcome to the forum ..


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

thanks have a few more that will post when have time to .


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2016)

Very nice work J.C.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

You have a superb hand.


----------

